# When to harvest?: Outdoor plants mature mid-summer but BEFORE daylight shortens



## Wizzzzard (Oct 5, 2015)

Problem:  Planting outdoor in MO USA, planned probably April.  Plants known to mature in roughly 8 weeks which is good 3 months before daylight decreases (fall).

Question:  Do I delay planting to coincide plants maturity with fall or what?  How do I handle this situation?

*All feedback is appreciated* as I am a first time outdoor grower..

Wizzzzard


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2015)

You can go here and put in your zip code and find out your first and last day of frost. Most places the plants go out in may  and are harvested in late Sept or Oct.  
http://davesgarden.com/guides/freeze-frost-dates/index.php?q=99336&submit=Go


----------



## yarddog (Oct 5, 2015)

Are you using an auto? 
If so, I don't think it will matter if its a spring summer plant, or a summer fall plant.  It's still going to autoflower, and you will still have a light and dark period.


----------



## Wizzzzard (Oct 5, 2015)

Had not planned on using auto.  Havent picked the strain yet (am limited to those that resist mold due to excessive humidity). Just noticed in researching that some are stated to "mature" in eight weeks. I was taking that as the entire growth cycle (birth till harvest) would take 8 weeks. Perhaps that is the problem, exactly what they mean by "mature".

 Due to complications cant start first grow until spring 2018. Plan on germinating (sprouting root)inside, may raise under light for a few weeks indoors but will plant/transplant to outdoor presumably in April/May..

 Hope this helps...
 Wizzzzard


----------



## tcbud (Oct 6, 2015)

Plants start out as seedlings, then go into the vegetative stage, referred to vegging here. The next stage of the plants life is changed by it beginning to flower. That is the time they are referring to as mature. When a plant flowers it reaches optimum resin production at a certain point. Eight weeks is a minimum, many seed companies use that number to let you know how long until they can be harvested.  The way you know your plant is ready to harvest is to look at the buds, through a magnifying scope. Early in trichclone (resin that will get you high) production they are clear, as the plant matures the  trichclones become cloudy then an amber color. Depending on he kind of high you want you harvest after the trichs turn cloudy for a mind high, more Amber gives you a more sleepy or couch lock type of high.
You need to read up on growing, the above is very basic. If you are starting in spring 2018, you have lots of time to read up.


----------



## Wizzzzard (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks to all, am starting to get it...


----------

